# Were your ab's sore really early in pregnancy



## stpierrecog

I am TTC after a loss. I remember my abs and stomach feeling tight, especially my belly button last time. I am pretty sure this is a symptom, I just wonder how many are out there that have this, it seems to be a symptom that is not talked about a whole lot. I just feel pressure and dull heaviness below my ribs and down to my belly button. I have also felt twinges in my ovaries a few days ago, possibly when I implanted. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stpierrecog

I wish I knew why the people on this site refuse to answer my questions....


----------



## Babyface83

Hi,
My stomach feels a bit tender and my abs kept tensing for no reason this morning when I leaned over (had to tell them to relax!). If it's not my stomach, it's my ribs!


----------



## MissFortune

my lower belly, like from bellybutton down, has been really sore since before i got my BFP. the same thing happened with my first pregnancy.. my cat would try to lay on my stomach when i was laying in bed, and i'd have to move him off me because my stomach was so sore i just couldnt tolerate any weight on it. also i used to sleep on my stomach, and it became very uncomfortable when i was preggo, even before i knew.


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry for your loss. I see we would have had the same due date. :hugs:

I did have sore abs right at the beginning, but I only remember having them after my BFP. Maybe around 4 to 4 1/2 weeks.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

stpierrecog said:


> I am TTC after a loss. I remember my abs and stomach feeling tight, especially my belly button last time. I am pretty sure this is a symptom, I just wonder how many are out there that have this, it seems to be a symptom that is not talked about a whole lot. I just feel pressure and dull heaviness below my ribs and down to my belly button. I have also felt twinges in my ovaries a few days ago, possibly when I implanted.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

I had a little ab soreness during week 4. Not in my belly button or ribs, though.



stpierrecog said:


> I wish I knew why the people on this site refuse to answer my questions....

Perhaps not many have this symptom? I'm relatively certain it has nothing to do with you, sometimes people just can't relate.


----------



## hello_kitty

Yes, I had some tightness in my pelvic with my first pregnancy (ended in mc). It was below the belly button though, and nothing to do with the ribs. I had the same tightness again a month after the mc and I swore I was pregnant. Made the doc give me a blood test, but it was negative. I didnt get pregnant again until 2 cycles after the mc.


----------



## stpierrecog

No one on this site wants to look at questions and help anyone. They want to go to the longer than hell DPO threads and try to navigate through 5000 comments and try to get where? Can't relate, or too self centered and worried about themselves?


----------



## curtsmommy

i have very sore muscles. i think its because i have ballooned and am only 5 weeks. this is my second child and i know your muscles stretch earlier with subsequent pregnancies but this is ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## darkstar

curtsmommy said:


> i have very sore muscles. i think its because i have ballooned and am only 5 weeks. this is my second child and i know your muscles stretch earlier with subsequent pregnancies but this is ridiculous!!!!!
> View attachment 398131

Wow that's impressive :flower:


----------



## curtsmommy

darkstar said:


> curtsmommy said:
> 
> 
> i have very sore muscles. i think its because i have ballooned and am only 5 weeks. this is my second child and i know your muscles stretch earlier with subsequent pregnancies but this is ridiculous!!!!!
> View attachment 398131
> 
> 
> Wow that's impressive :flower:Click to expand...

i would say inconvienient lol was trying to keep it quiet just immediate family know as of yet but as soon as i bump into a friend then everyone will know lol. i am unable to hide it as you can probably tell! it is reassuring to have a "bump" it means i actually feel pregnant. it also means i am as uncomfortable at 5 weeks as i was with my 1st at 20 weeks!


----------



## darkstar

curtsmommy said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curtsmommy said:
> 
> 
> i have very sore muscles. i think its because i have ballooned and am only 5 weeks. this is my second child and i know your muscles stretch earlier with subsequent pregnancies but this is ridiculous!!!!!
> View attachment 398131
> 
> 
> Wow that's impressive :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i would say inconvienient lol was trying to keep it quiet just immediate family know as of yet but as soon as i bump into a friend then everyone will know lol. i am unable to hide it as you can probably tell! it is reassuring to have a "bump" it means i actually feel pregnant. it also means i am as uncomfortable at 5 weeks as i was with my 1st at 20 weeks!Click to expand...

I'm showing a bit but I had a little bit of podge on my belly I couldn't move. I think now it's just pushed further out but it's my third pregnancy so to be expected I guess.


----------



## curtsmommy

darkstar said:


> curtsmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curtsmommy said:
> 
> 
> i have very sore muscles. i think its because i have ballooned and am only 5 weeks. this is my second child and i know your muscles stretch earlier with subsequent pregnancies but this is ridiculous!!!!!
> View attachment 398131
> 
> 
> Wow that's impressive :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i would say inconvienient lol was trying to keep it quiet just immediate family know as of yet but as soon as i bump into a friend then everyone will know lol. i am unable to hide it as you can probably tell! it is reassuring to have a "bump" it means i actually feel pregnant. it also means i am as uncomfortable at 5 weeks as i was with my 1st at 20 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm showing a bit but I had a little bit of podge on my belly I couldn't move. I think now it's just pushed further out but it's my third pregnancy so to be expected I guess.Click to expand...

i was abit podgy before but this is ridiculous lol! i managed to get pregnant the month i started going to the gym to shift some weight i lost about 9 lbs by the 1st week of finding out i was pg without dieting or going to the gym and have really suddenly put the whole 9lbs back on! it has to be bloating because there is no way i can gain that much weight in a week when i have been off my food so only eating small amounts


----------



## stpierrecog

I started getting a headache at lunch today. I wasn't really hungry, but my stomach wanted food. Got full pretty easily. Had increased hunger last week. My stomach feels really full. When I am sitting I can feel like there is less room inside my abdomen or something. I feel relief when I lean back against the couch. My abs still feel hard. I have had BFN each day I tested this week. I still have hope, I even put a stroller together I bought the day before I miscarried a few months ago and just couldn't bring myself to return. I just feel like I deserve this finally, one good thing needs to happen to us for once. :nope:


----------



## hello_kitty

stpierrecog said:


> No one on this site wants to look at questions and help anyone. They want to go to the longer than hell DPO threads and try to navigate through 5000 comments and try to get where? Can't relate, or too self centered and worried about themselves?

You're probably not the only one that dont get an answer when posting. I really think that people just cant relate. I have posted a lot of questions on here before and have gotten several good responses on some, and have had 0 responses for others. Yet, its not a reason for me to get bitter. I am aware that you suffered from a miscarriage, and you're not the only one either. I have had a miscarriage myself in December, I know it sounds annoying, but it will happen. Instead of calling others self-centered for not answering your question, why dont you call up your doctor and ask?


----------



## sarahsamomnow

I know you posted 2 years ago, but I'm 6 weeks in with my 2nd pregnancy and my abs have felt tight for at least a week. Sometimes they mildly cramp up when I move a certain way. It's so strange. I googled it and found your thread. I'm glad to know I'm not alone with this apparent rare pregnancy symptom.


----------



## RebeccaR19

My abs were sore but I think that is mainly because I was doing like 100 crunches a day. I have no clue of any of it was related to pregnancy.


----------



## guffeyad

This is my first pregnancy and I'm only 5wk 5d, but ever since I got my BFP (7/28/14), when I reach back to blow dry or brush my hair, I feel that my abs are sore. I do go to the gym, but have not been doing anything that I would think should make my abs sore for the last 2 weeks. My upper abs are what is sore though, not my lower, so I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## SarahBear

No, I haven't experienced that. I've been getting a good bit of gas pain though.


----------



## maggz

Hey I just saw this thread scrolling by the other day and then I realized yesterday that YES! My abs are so sore lol! It's kinda funny I never would've thought of it as a symptom. Just thought I'd chime in :)


----------



## Missnurse

Funny you should ask this I've been getting funny aches around my ribs etc


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Having this now at 3dpo. I really hope I end up like you ladies.

Old thread I know...


----------



## Starlight32

My ab muscles felt sore from about 4 to 6 weeks I think. It was one of my first symptoms.

Edit to add. Lol sorry didn't see this was an old thread and I already replied to your new one


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Babyface83 said:


> Hi,
> My stomach feels a bit tender and my abs kept tensing for no reason this morning when I leaned over (had to tell them to relax!). If it's not my stomach, it's my ribs!




Starlight32 said:


> My ab muscles felt sore from about 4 to 6 weeks I think. It was one of my first symptoms.
> 
> Edit to add. Lol sorry didn't see this was an old thread and I already replied to your new one

lol thanks for redponding :hugs: It got more intense last night. Had to remind myself I am on progesterone cream though :dohh: We shall see


----------

